# High Creatinine levels



## snake

I don't know if this is the best place to post my questions but here it goes.

I recently had blood work done and my creatinine came back high 1.62 (0.60-1.35), glucose was elevated also 105 (65-99) and my GFR were slightly on the low range. My Doc had me go back 3 weeks later to recheck. I did not fast which I think someone said I didn't have to and the numbers came back higher. My sys BP is always high at 135 but my dia holds around 75.

Now he wants me to go for a kidney ultra-sound, which I will. My creatinine is always on the high end. I was told it’s just a byproduct of consuming protein, working out and carrying more muscle mass than the average guy.

Does anyone have any insight or personal experiences they could share? 

Some numbers:
48 y.o.
Caucasian 
Male
5’-9”
220 lbs (could drop 10 lbs but not much more)
No family history of diabetes or kidney disease
Moderate alcohol intake (few beers back on the weekend)
Don't smoke but dip a can a week.


----------



## Metalhead1

From MY experience, mine is usually a little out of range on my blood tests also. For me, its just not drinking enough water and too much protein. Also, im 26 so hopefully its that simple for you my friend


----------



## Seeker

Same here snake, Dr. Told me same thing. Carrying muscle mass, eating a lot of protein. I did the kidney ultra sound and all was good.  My creatinine levels have  been high for years.


----------



## SFGiants

Drink a lot of water prior to the test, your a bit high but it could be for many reasons, I would wait on the retest then see what it reads.


----------



## SFGiants

1.50 - 02/18/2014
1.45 - 11/28/2012
1.60 - 11/28/2012 
1.47 - 08/03/2012


----------



## snake

Seeker said:


> Same here snake, Dr. Told me same thing. Carrying muscle mass, eating a lot of protein. I did the kidney ultra sound and all was good.  My creatinine levels have  been high for years.



Thanks Seeker!
I know it's nothing to take lightly. I'm just one of those guys who get an elevated test result back and thinks he has 6 months to live. It happened to my 28 y.o. friend/cousin.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

snake said:


> I don't know if this is the best place to post my questions but here it goes.
> 
> I recently had blood work done and my creatinine came back high 1.62 (0.60-1.35), glucose was elevated also 105 (65-99) and my GFR were slightly on the low range. My Doc had me go back 3 weeks later to recheck. I did not fast which I think someone said I didn't have to and the numbers came back higher. My sys BP is always high at 135 but my dia holds around 75.
> 
> Now he wants me to go for a kidney ultra-sound, which I will. My creatinine is always on the high end. I was told it’s just a byproduct of consuming protein, working out and carrying more muscle mass than the average guy.
> 
> Does anyone have any insight or personal experiences they could share?
> 
> Some numbers:
> 48 y.o.
> Caucasian
> Male
> 5’-9”
> 220 lbs (could drop 10 lbs but not much more)
> No family history of diabetes or kidney disease
> Moderate alcohol intake (few beers back on the weekend)
> Don't smoke but dip a can a week.



You absolutely need to fast for a glucose test. For creatinine it's not important. High creatinine could just be bc of high protein intake, dehydration, etc or it could be a serious sign of kidney damage. How were your other kidney values? Before your next test make sure to have plenty of water or fluids beforehand to rule out dehydration.


----------



## snake

Docd187123 said:


> You absolutely need to fast for a glucose test. For creatinine it's not important. High creatinine could just be bc of high protein intake, dehydration, etc or it could be a serious sign of kidney damage. How were your other kidney values? Before your next test make sure to have plenty of water or fluids beforehand to rule out dehydration.



I'm not sure which ones apply to kidneys but Urea (BUN), BUN/ Creatinine ratio, sodium, Potassium, Chloride, Carbon Dioxide and Calcium were all in range. Also neg on Glucose, Bilirubin, Protein, Occult Blood, Ketones, Nitrates and Leukocyte Esterase.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

snake said:


> I'm not sure which ones apply to kidneys but Urea (BUN), BUN/ Creatinine ratio, sodium, Potassium, Chloride, Carbon Dioxide and Calcium were all in range. Also neg on Glucose, Bilirubin, Protein, Occult Blood, Ketones, Nitrates and Leukocyte Esterase.



The ones I know about are BUN, creatinine, BUN/creatinine, GFR, bilirubin, and albumin/creatinine. There's probably a bunch more but let's wait to see what your next set of results are like first. Remember drink plenty of water beforehand.


----------



## JAXNY

I just had the same issue a few months ago Snake. creatinine was high along with others. doctor sent me for a kidney ultrasound and good thing she did too. test showed my kidneys were mildly stressed. come to find out it was from an NSAID that i was taking for nearly 2 years. come to find out you can not take an anti inflammatory for that long of a period. so I stopped, got retested and levels went back to normal. 
my point to you is make sure you get the test, your kidneys you don't want to mess with, you're all done if those go. everything may be cool but  just go to make sure you don't have any issues. I know sometimes us guys like to blow shit off.


----------



## snake

JAXNY,

Ya, those NSAID can be hell on the body. A tip for ya if you haven't looked into it. Google NAP for liver health. A dude here helped me out with it, I'm just paying it forward.

Got the test set up for tomorrow. If it's anything, it's early. If it's nothing, I can get on with the rest of my life without worries.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

snake said:


> JAXNY,
> 
> Ya, those NSAID can be hell on the body. A tip for ya if you haven't looked into it. Google NAP for liver health. A dude here helped me out with it, I'm just paying it forward.
> 
> Got the test set up for tomorrow. If it's anything, it's early. If it's nothing, I can get on with the rest of my life without worries.



NAC for liver health


----------



## JAXNY

snake said:


> JAXNY,
> 
> Ya, those NSAID can be hell on the body. A tip for ya if you haven't looked into it. Google NAP for liver health. A dude here helped me out with it, I'm just paying it forward.
> 
> Got the test set up for tomorrow. If it's anything, it's early. If it's nothing, I can get on with the rest of my life without worries.



Thank you for the heads up on the NAC snake. I did look it up and it appears to have some very useful benefits. I think I'll be picking some up next time I go to my nutrition store.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

JAXNY said:


> Thank you for the heads up on the NAC snake. I did look it up and it appears to have some very useful benefits. I think I'll be picking some up next time I go to my nutrition store.




That's where I get mine from, you might like those prices better than the store. I also like the fact it's powder and not capsules as it makes it easier to get the dose I want.


----------



## snake

UPDATE:

Hay guys, just wanted to bring everyone up to speed. I had an ultra-sound done on my kidneys, spleen and bladder on Tuesday. My GP who I know on a personal level called me today. He just received the report and told me everything looked fine. Thank the good Lord!

I still will be seeing a kidney specialist this Tuesday and he wants a day long piss in the bottle test. Boy do I feel better.


----------



## Seeker

That's good news bro.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

That's great news Snake. A clean bill of health is always welcome news.


----------



## snake

*Nephrologist Visit*

I went to the kidney specialist yesterday. I got questioned a lot about my working out and protein intake. The doctor is leaning toward this being the culprit so to rule out any kidney function issues; he has requested I redo my bloods. He also asked me to refrain from working out and cut my protein back from 200g/day to 150, he said I should have wild sex for those 3 days. Ok, I made up the last part but that’s the story I told my wife.

In our conversations, he pretty much told me that anything over my 150 grams of protein was NOT going into building my muscle mass. He said that everything is being filtered by my liver and in short, I have expensive urine. I’m going to do as he said for the test but it has me thinking, have we been fooled by the protein companies? I will say the man has a degree in this stuff and is no young doctor right out of school; nor an old one that time has left behind.


----------



## PillarofBalance

I don't take nutritional advice from the medical establishment. They only know how a sedentary person should eat.


----------



## snake

The kidney doctor is ordering a 24 hr piss in the bottle test. Anyone else been down this road? I'm doing it this Sunday since I'm home all day, except for Church where I will be praying for some good results. Damn, I want this shit over so I can get on with my life!


----------



## snake

*I think this is over!*

The Kidney Doctor called me yesterday with the results of the 24 hr test and my creatinine is down to 1.6. He said the total protein was on the upper end but nothing to be concerned about. We are going to retest in 6 months. 

Thanks to everyone who has advised and followed. Stay well my fiends!


----------



## mclaren85

JAXNY said:


> I just had the same issue a few months ago Snake. creatinine was high along with others. doctor sent me for a kidney ultrasound and good thing she did too. test showed my kidneys were mildly stressed. come to find out it was from an NSAID that i was taking for nearly 2 years. come to find out you can not take an anti inflammatory for that long of a period. so I stopped, got retested and levels went back to normal.
> my point to you is make sure you get the test, your kidneys you don't want to mess with, you're all done if those go. everything may be cool but  just go to make sure you don't have any issues. I know sometimes us guys like to blow shit off.



Hi JAXNY, 

Hope you're well, but I have questions..
How long did you take NSAID and what for? Did you take everyday and how do you feel now?
Take care,


----------



## mclaren85

snake said:


> The Kidney Doctor called me yesterday with the results of the 24 hr test and my creatinine is down to 1.6. He said the total protein was on the upper end but nothing to be concerned about. We are going to retest in 6 months.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who has advised and followed. Stay well my fiends!



I know this is an old thread but how are you now? How are your kidneys doing?


----------



## Stooge

Talk your doc into a complete abdominal ultrasound. May as well have everything looked at. I require an ultra on my kidneys every three years because of family history of kidney disease. I did not treat myself as well as I could have in my younger years and sleep a little better knowing my liver etc. has been gawked at. Extra cost, if there is any, should be negligible.

Edit, Didn't realize this was an older post. Carry on.


----------



## mclaren85

Stooge said:


> Talk your doc into a complete abdominal ultrasound. May as well have everything looked at. I require an ultra on my kidneys every three years because of family history of kidney disease. I did not treat myself as well as I could have in my younger years and sleep a little better knowing my liver etc. has been gawked at. Extra cost, if there is any, should be negligible.
> 
> Edit, Didn't realize this was an older post. Carry on.



What are you doing to protect your kidneys? Is there any supplements or vitamins?


----------



## Stooge

I am not sure there is anything that can really be done as far as supplements go. Stay hydrated, avoid alcohol, keep bp in check is what I've been up to. Actually as I think back it was only the first ultra that was originally scheduled for my kidneys. My father had kidney cysts which led to a radical nephrectomy.  I asked for the full abdomen do to alcohol consumption. I rice sized cyst of some sort was spotted on my liver which is what has led to them being rescheduled every three years. Its benign but they want to keep an eye on it anyway.


----------



## Stinky

I know this is an old thread, but curious what your current creatinine is? Still hovering in that area? I’m in very similar situation so I’m curious how it’s maintained over the past 5 years or so


----------



## Gadawg

I cant answer for Snake, but as someone who has a benign kidney condition that has had me in and out of nephrology offices my whole life, these numbers being a little out of range (creatinine, BUN, bilirubin, etc) are going to be the norm for a heavy training bodybuilder.  The urine test is what will tell the tale.  Specifically, protein in the urine is the sign of damage.  And for everyone not predisposed to kidney disease, blood pressure is the most important part of the equation.


----------



## Stinky

Well I am a nurse so I’m fairly well versed in other values used to asses kidney fx. Currently no protein. ACR ratio <30. Cystatin C 0.82. Still just bothers me to see a creatinine of 1.5 even though I rationally know why it can be elevated. Seeing people on dialysis is enough to know I never want it myself.


----------



## Gadawg

Stinky said:


> Well I am a nurse so I’m fairly well versed in other values used to asses kidney fx. Currently no protein. ACR ratio <30. Cystatin C 0.82. Still just bothers me to see a creatinine of 1.5 even though I rationally know why it can be elevated. Seeing people on dialysis is enough to know I never want it myself.



24 hr urine test will answer those questions


----------



## Stinky

I did one of those as well which gave me a crcl over 110. I guess I’m more curious about the long term effects of riding in the 1.3-1.6 range over a prolonged period.


----------



## Gadawg

Well, as far as I know, creatinine clearance is the main marker for overall kidney function and 110 is well within range.  Im the same way so dont take this personally, but it sounds like youre worrying over nothing.


----------



## ibiscan

Snake, what is your Creatinine like nowadays?


----------



## snake

ibiscan said:


> Snake, what is your Creatinine like nowadays?



We got this covered in the chat. welcome to UG.


----------



## SFGiants

Correct on the protein consumption, doc always told me the same

Ultra sound is IMO could be looking for stones, they can cause issues also. Also spots that blood work won't show.

Ultra sounds are great, when cycling high I had kidney's and liver done.

HGH can give liver spots, we saw some with mine while on it. Once I came off the spots went away. HGH works from the liver.


----------



## SFGiants

Well shit, real old thread!


----------



## snake

SFGiants said:


> Well shit, real old thread!


Apparently you're getting older too. lol 

It's still good to add to a thread even if its years old. I bet between then and now, someone has read it and found it useful.


----------

